# Slow export on slideshow



## Kit Zare (Jan 19, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
Lightroom version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.11 [6]

OSX El Captan

4 Ghz Intel Core I7

32 GB Memory
I discovered yesterday that slideshow is not exporting.  I’m using 10 images and no music.

All files are DNG files (and as a test all horizontal (I noted back in August that it had been suggested that a portrait image might have been causing the difficulty)

I did reset preferences as another post suggested.

Also, I have gotten this error but not consistently “The destination file is in use” when trying to export the slideshow to my desktop

The slideshow hangs. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 19, 2018)

I would recommend updating to CC2015.14 first and then see if your Slideshow will export.


----------



## Kit Zare (Jan 19, 2018)

Sigh, I did that this am and no such luck  -- I can export 480x270 and 640x480 but not 720p or 1080p


----------

